# Suche einfach ein richtig gutes Game.



## Aaren (7. September 2010)

Hey Leute,
Ich wollte mir demnächst mal wieder ein neues Spiel anschaffen.
Was ich damals so geliebt habe waren so spiele wie Shadow Of The Colossus oder The Legend Of Zelda.

Kann mit Jemand ein ähnliches Game für PC empfehlen ?


----------



## mixxed_up (7. September 2010)

Wenn du sowas spielen willst, kauf dir nen Nintendo DS. 

Da solltest du eher etwas konkreter werden. Wie wärs mit einem RPG oder MMO?


----------



## Aaren (7. September 2010)

Nein, den habe ich vor kurzem erst verkauft. Ich denke, sowas gibt es auch für den Pc 
Ja also es darf ruhig ein RPG sein. MMO eher nicht.


----------



## Low (7. September 2010)

Mein Lieblings RPG ist "Fallout 3". Davon hast du sicherlich schon gehört. Vielleicht besitzt du es auch selbst, keine Ahnung. Falls du dir unter dem Titel gar nichts vorstellen kannst, guck dir ein paar Trailer oder Gameplay Videos auf Youtube an. Spitzen Game !
Bald erscheint ein weiterer Teil. "Fallout: New Vegas" - Spielt, wie der Titel schon verrät in Las Vegas und nicht mehr in Washington.


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. September 2010)

Also wenn du über Fallout 3 nachdenkst, kauf es dir verdammt nochmal das Spiel ist der absolute ober Hammer !!!
Aufjedenfall lohnt es sich reinzuschauen, kannst du mir mal die HW aus deinem System nennen ?


----------



## Aaren (7. September 2010)

Also Fallout 3 kenne ich. Bin eigentlich auf einem guten Stand, was das Kennen von Games angeht. Leider bin ich erst 16, es wäre schön wenn es auch ein Spiel gäbe, welche ich zocken kann ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass meine Eltern hereinplatzen könnten 

Meine Hardware:

Asus Crosshair IV Formula
EVGA GTX 470
4GB G.Skill Ripjaws
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T


----------



## mixxed_up (7. September 2010)

Aaren schrieb:


> Also Fallout 3 kenne ich. Bin eigentlich auf einem guten Stand, was das Kennen von Games angeht. Leider bin ich erst 16, es wäre schön wenn es auch ein Spiel gäbe, welche ich zocken kann ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass meine Eltern hereinplatzen könnten




WTF? Sind die da rabiat? 
Ich bin 15 und darf alles zocken. Aber Naja, Spiele ab 16 gibt es jede Menge.


----------



## Aaren (7. September 2010)

Ja leider sind meine Eltern das. Was gibt es denn so für gute Games, die unter 18 sind ?


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. September 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich bin 15 und darf alles zocken.



Ich auch aber naja...
Schau mal in den Thread : 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...es/114838-welche-rpgs-zocken.html#post2149500


----------



## Aaren (7. September 2010)

Werde ich mal machen, danke


----------

